# Oats, Milk and Banana



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just tryed this for the first time and i managed half a pint.

100g scottish rolled oats

1 pint of milk

small banana

Managed half a pint and then it started making me heive. Maybe the banana was too small.

Anyway its a start isnt it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

did you grind it all up in the blended i used to have more or less that everyday for breaky but a tad diff.

100g oat grinded in the blended first into a powder

40g whey protein choc mint

500ml milk

banana

ice

bloody lovely could drink 4-5 a day if i allowed myself.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> did you grind it all up in the blended i used to have more or less that everyday for breaky but a tad diff.
> 
> 100g oat grinded in the blended first into a powder
> 
> ...


So you grind it in the blender before adding things ?

I banged everything in at once.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Try it with half milk half natural yoghurt


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks alot. Will give all these a go.


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Def blend the oats 1st, makes a big difference. I tried blending them all together and all the oats just sat at the bottom of the blender as soon as i turn it off.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Just tryed this for the first time and i managed half a pint.
> 
> 100g scottish rolled oats
> 
> ...


why can't you just eat it normally? As in having porridge with a glass of milk, then eat a banana? Is it a time thing?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

if you mix it all to a thick mixture add in some egg and peanut butter then bang it all in a baking tray and in the oven til cooked there almost like flap jacks 

Come to think of it you could add some nuts or just about anything LOL


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

try 150grms oats 30 grams of whey 2 tins of tuna an a banana in a blender i have that 3 times a day does the job but takes some gettin used to !


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

colinidj said:


> try 150grms oats 30 grams of whey 2 tins of tuna an a banana in a blender i have that 3 times a day does the job but takes some gettin used to !


mmmmmmmm sounds like heaven:whistling: saying that I'd defo try it if I thought I could keep it down


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Try ground up oats from myprotein, the supermarket oats are good but don't get blended properly, I have to drink mine slow or they sit on my stomach allday and I feel bloated as a pig.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

colinidj said:


> try 150grms oats 30 grams of whey 2 tins of tuna an a banana in a blender i have that 3 times a day does the job but takes some gettin used to !


how do you find the tuna mate?

Im yet to try tuna blended, even though Ive heard it doen for years..

Do what Poundstone does (strongman) 2 chicken fillets blended in water...... :whistling:


----------

